# Canuck Splitfest



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wish I could man. Just not in the cards for this season. Looks like a damn good time too.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Wife is due Jan 21st, so I've been banned from the mountains for all of Jan... Next year I'll be there.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I'll take an extra lap for both of you :laugh:


----------

